
Apple dominates app market, Android trails far behind « The Orange View - apress
http://theorangeview.net/2011/02/apple-dominates-app-market-android-trails-far-behind/
======
apress
Provides additional context for the antitrust review of Apple's subscription
plan. May be the $2.2 billion app market that's under scrutiny, not tablets.

------
kirbman89
Apple is far behind Android when you look at annual growth. Let's not cherry-
pick stats.

